# Best foods to culture in tank



## Hunter Wilson (Jul 20, 2015)

I have a 75 gallon paludarium that is 2/3 land 1/3 water and i want to maintain food cultures inside the tank in the water and on land. Aside from springtails isopods and daphnia what other animals and/or plants could I use? 

The tank is going to house african reed frogs, killifish, and maybe a pygmy sunfish.

Thanks for your input


----------



## Aquarimax (Jun 25, 2015)

I've cultured a lot of daphnia over the years, and though I love the idea of culturing food in the vivarium itself, I expect that the killifish and sunfish will completely eliminate any daphnia in short order. The springtails and isopods, as has been amply demonstrated, should work much better. An aquatic food item you might have better luck with is amphipods. As long as they have ample places to hide, they can maintain a population even in a tank inhabited by their predators. This is particularly true if you include a sort of refugium area.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter Wilson (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks
Do reed frogs eat springtails and Isopods? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter Wilson (Jul 20, 2015)

Here are some pictures of my tank









I am going to add some more plants to the water all I have right now is an Anubia a Java fern and Java moss.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Hunter Wilson said:


> Thanks
> Do reed frogs eat springtails and Isopods?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They won't bother with the springs after a couple months old. They will pick off isopods if they get the chance but these frogs spend all of their time above ground level. Mine come down to feed once a night or so then back up into the vertical space.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Not sure if the picture is deceptive or not but to me it looks like you really need more vertical height. 
Also most of your plants will push against the top within the year. You should lower the ground level. Consider putting in a barrier between the water and land sections. Once the roots start spreading they will become water logged and rot. 

Take a look through this. The NEHerp team did a good job on this IMO and can help I think.
New England Herpetoculture LLC - Vivarium Construction 101


----------



## Hunter Wilson (Jul 20, 2015)

Im going to have to trim the plants back often and there is a divider between the land and water sections. I thought african reed frogs didn't need much height.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Hunter Wilson said:


> Im going to have to trim the plants back often and there is a divider between the land and water sections. I thought african reed frogs didn't need much height.


More height than a dart frog needs TBH. They spend 90% of their lives above ground level.
I don't even keep a "land" section in the reed frog viv. The bottom is all water with wood floating in it. I feed in a floating high wall cup that they walk in and out of when they want to eat. It is a 20long vert with about 4" of water in the bottom and the rest is planted vertical space and they use every bit of it.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jiZ6aY7R3o


----------



## Hunter Wilson (Jul 20, 2015)

If thats the case what would you recommend for my tank?


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Hunter Wilson said:


> If thats the case what would you recommend for my tank?


Clarify that question a bit for me. Are you asking how you should rebuild your tank or are you asking what would be better suited to live in the current setup?


----------



## Hunter Wilson (Jul 20, 2015)

What would be better suited


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Hunter Wilson said:


> What would be better suited
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bombina orientalis would prolly love that setup. Though they have low levels of toxins that could kill the fish or anything else in the water.


----------



## Hunter Wilson (Jul 20, 2015)

I already have some fire belly toads in another tank and they don't seem to use the land very mich


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter Wilson (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks for all your help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter Wilson (Jul 20, 2015)

Is it possible to culture fruit flies inside the viv?


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Not really. Besides you need supplements


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I've though about filling cork rounds with charcoal and stuff so the isos can culture in there. Maybe even just fill it with ABG mix mixed with some leaves or something. Leaving tiny cracks for the isos and sprintails to get into.


----------

